# Little bird gets tiny 'snowshoes' to fix her feet



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey all, I saw this article and thought it was super cute! I'm so happy they could fix her feet.

https://www.thedodo.com/bird-snowshoes-problem-feet-1998365390.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's wonderful the Wildlife Rescue was able to correct the darling little Mockingbird's problem! 
Thanks for sharing this uplifting story. *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh the poor little darling. I'm glad they were able to fix her problem  and how cute!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How adorable! I'm so glad they were able to help the little thing


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that's quite a clever way to deal with the issue and it's great that the mockingbird had a full recovery!


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Aww! :loveeyes: How cute! I am glad they were able to help, and fix her problem.


----------

